# Two questions about updating ports: hal and py25-tkinter



## kalobok (Feb 24, 2009)

I have two problems with different ports today, maybe someone can help me with them.

1. portversion reports that the installed py25-tkinter is newer than its version in the ports tree:

portversion -v py25-tkinter
py25-tkinter > succeeds port (port has 2.5.2_2)

pkg_info -xI py25-tkinter
py25-tkinter-2.5.4_2 Python bindings to the Tk widget set

How could this happen and what to do now?


2. sysutils/hal fails to build, portupgrade -a stops with the following error:

hf-storage.c:580: warning: nested extern declaration of 'hf_storage_devd_notify'
hf-storage.c: At top level:
hf-storage.c:591: error: static declaration of 'hf_storage_devd_notify' follows non-static declaration
hf-storage.c:580: error: previous implicit declaration of 'hf_storage_devd_notify' was here

I suspect that the problem is in wrong version check in hf-storage.c:573

#if __FreeBSD_version < 700110

Can this be fixed? The system is FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2009)

As for the first problem, it looks like you somehow downgraded your ports tree after py25-tkinter was installed. Or you installed a package that was newer then your ports tree.


----------



## kalobok (Feb 24, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> As for the first problem, it looks like you somehow downgraded your ports tree after py25-tkinter was installed. Or you installed a package that was newer then your ports tree.



Very unlikely. A few days ago everything was fine. I run a script daily which reports outdated ports, so that I can run portupgrade if necessary. I've checked the last few days and here's what I had on 02/17 (and it was updated the same day):

python25 <  needs updating (port has 2.5.4)

It looks suspicious for me that the port had the same version as the too-fresh py25-tkinter. Is it possible that python25 did something wrong? Unfortunately I can't access the reports from 02/17 to 02/23 right now, so I'm not sure if the problem appeared immediately after updating python25.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 24, 2009)

same exact problem with hal here.
/edit.../
fixed, now


----------



## ksym (Feb 25, 2009)

kalobok said:
			
		

> I have two problems with different ports today, maybe someone can help me with them.
> 
> 1. portversion reports that the installed py25-tkinter is newer than its version in the ports tree:
> 
> ...



I fixed the problem by adding a prototype for the hf_storage_devd_notify() function.

I made a diff, and instructions on how to apply it to the source while installing the port.

Get yer fix here: http://koti.kapsi.fi/~isoa/files/freebsd


----------



## ksym (Feb 25, 2009)

*.. and oh yeah*

The fix provided is NOT official, just a quick and dirty diff. I take no responsibility whatsoever, but hope it might help somebody with the same problem.


----------



## kalobok (Feb 25, 2009)

I've checked my logs and it looks like the problem #1 (with py25-tkinter) first appeared on 02/20. So, it's probably not directly related to the python25 update.

I tried to solve the problem by removing and reinstalling py25-tkinter. The just-installed port is still reported as too fresh ('succeeds port ...').

Any other ideas how to fix this?


----------

